# Es gibt nichts wovor du Angst haben musst (temporalmente cerrado; paciencia por favor)



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos,

¿Cómo digo en español "Es gbt nichts wovor du Angst haben musst." ?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Daniela,

He buscado un traducción más o menos literal, pero no encuentro ninguna que resulte natural.

Entonces, me pregunté cómo lo diría y el resultado es:

"No hay de qué tener miedo".


----------



## DanielaKlein

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> ¿Cómo digo en español "Es gbt nichts wovor*,* du Angst haben musst." ?





> Miguel de Cervantes, _Don Quijote de la Mancha._ Capítulo LX: De lo que sucedió a don Quijote yendo a Barcelona
> 
> Levantóse Sancho y desvióse de aquel lugar un buen espacio; y yendo a arrimarse a otro árbol, sintió que le tocaban en la cabeza y, alzando las manos, topó con dos pies de persona, con zapatos y calzas. Tembló de miedo, acudió a otro árbol, y sucedióle lo mesmo. Dio voces llamando a don Quijote que le favoreciese. Hízolo así don Quijote, y preguntándole qué le había sucedido y de qué tenía miedo, le respondió Sancho que todos aquellos árboles estaban llenos de pies y de piernas humanas. Tentólos don Quijote y cayó luego en la cuenta de lo que podía ser, y díjole a Sancho:
> 
> —No tienes de qué tener miedo, porque estos pies y piernas que tientas y no vees sin duda son de algunos forajidos y bandoleros que en estos árboles están ahorcados, que por aquí los suele ahorcar la justicia, cuando los coge, de veinte en veinte y de treinta en treinta; por donde me doy a entender que debo de estar cerca de Barcelona.



Saludos,


----------



## Sibutlasi

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Cómo digo en español "Es gbt nichts wovor du Angst haben musst." ?
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela



La traducción literal, 'No hay nada de lo que debas tener miedo' (subjuntivo), también suena perfectamente natural.


----------



## murathison

Sibutlasi said:


> La traducción literal, 'No hay nada de lo que debas tener miedo' (subjuntivo), también suena perfectamente natural.



Hola Sibutlasi

¿Puedo preguntarte por qué has usado el subjuntivo aquí?

Saludos
murathison


edit:S*i*butlasi


----------



## Sibutlasi

murathison said:


> Hola Subutlasi
> 
> ¿Puedo preguntarte por qué has usado el subjuntivo aquí?
> 
> Saludos
> murathison



Por supuesto: la representación (informal) de la oración _No hay nada de lo que debas tener miedo _en lógica de predicados sería (1) 

(1) -$x [Necesario (Tener (tú, <miedo de x>))]

que, glosada en español, significaría (2)

(2) *No existe *ninguna entidad x, (tal que) [ser necesario [tú ten(er) miedo de x]].

La presencia de la negación ante el verbo existencial _hay _y el cuantificador negativo _nada _que actúa como complemento directo de _hay _tienen como consecuencia que la situación descrita en la cláusula de relativo que especifica a _nada_ (= _de lo que debas tener miedo ___) es interpretada como *irreal *y por eso ha de expresarse en modo *subjuntivo*.

La antítesis de esa oración sería, en cambio, _Hay algo de lo que deb*es* tener miedo,_ en modo *indicativo*.  La forma lógica de esa oración es (3) 

(3) $x [Necesario (Tener (tú, <miedo de x>))]

que, glosada en español, significa (4)

(4) *Existe* una entidad x, (tal que) [ser necesario [tú tener miedo de x]]

En ese caso, como no hay negación ante el predicado existencial _hay _y el cuantificador _algo_ es positivo, la cláusula de relativo que especifica a _algo _(= _de lo que debes tener miedo ___) es interpretada como una descripción de un estado de cosas r*eal*,y, como tal, requiere modo indicativo.

Saludos

S.


----------



## murathison

Sibutlasi said:


> Por supuesto: la representación (informal) de la oración _No hay nada de lo que debas tener miedo _en lógica de predicados sería (1)
> 
> (1) -$x [Necesario (Tener (tú, <miedo de x>))]
> 
> que, glosada en español, significaría (2)
> 
> (2) *No existe *ninguna entidad x, (tal que) [ser necesario [tú ten(er) miedo de x]].
> 
> La presencia de la negación ante el verbo existencial _hay _y el cuantificador negativo _nada _que actúa como complemento directo de _hay _tienen como consecuencia que la situación descrita en la cláusula de relativo que especifica a _nada_ (= _de lo que debas tener miedo ___) es interpretada como *irreal *y por eso ha de expresarse en modo *subjuntivo*.
> 
> La antítesis de esa oración sería, en cambio, _Hay algo de lo que deb*es* tener miedo,_ en modo *indicativo*.  La forma lógica de esa oración es (3)
> 
> (3) $x [Necesario (Tener (tú, <miedo de x>))]
> 
> que, glosada en español, significa (4)
> 
> (4) *Existe* una entidad x, (tal que) [ser necesario [tú tener miedo de x]]
> 
> En ese caso, como no hay negación ante el predicado existencial _hay _y el cuantificador _algo_ es positivo, la cláusula de relativo que especifica a _algo _(= _de lo que debes tener miedo ___) es interpretada como una descripción de un estado de cosas r*eal*,y, como tal, requiere modo indicativo.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> S.




Hola otra vez Sibutlasi.


Por favor, perdonéme por escribir mal tu nombre de usario .
¡Tu respuesta es muy útil para mejorar mi conocimiento del subjuntivo! (¿dirías esto?)

¿Qué es esta forma de escribir oraciónes como formulas? ¿Puedes poner un enlace para aprender más sobre esto?


Muchas gracias.


¡Saludos!
murathison


----------



## Sibutlasi

murathison said:


> Hola otra vez Sibutlasi.
> 
> 
> Por favor, perdonéme por escribir mal tu nombre de usario .
> ¡Tu respuesta es muy útil para mejorar mi conocimiento del subjuntivo! (¿dirías esto?)
> 
> ¿Qué es esta forma de escribir oraciónes como formulas? ¿Puedes poner un enlace para aprender más sobre esto?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> murathison



Aparte de que debe escribir 'perdóneme' (en vez de '*perdonéme'), 'usuario' (en vez de '*usario') y elegir de manera consistente entre el uso de cortesía 'Ud.' (= Sie) o el más informal 'tú' (y concordarlos con sus verbos en 3ª/2ª persona), todo lo demás que ha escrito está bien.

Ese tipo de representación de las oraciones es simplemente 'lógica de predicados con cuantificación', y es el modo tradicional, y el más elemental, de representar la estructura 'semántica' (el significado) de las oraciones desde que Gottlob Frege lo inventó a fines del siglo XIX. El uso de la lógica de predicados tiene la ventaja respecto a una paráfrasis en lenguaje natural (en español, aquí) de que existe un procedimiento matemático exacto para calcular los significados si se los representa de esa manera: la teoría de conjuntos (y funciones). Desde Frege, los lingüistas han desarrollado y aprendido a utilizar lenguajes lógico-matemáticos más potentes y exactos para calcular el significado de las oraciones del lenguaje natural sin las ambigüedades que inevitablemente tiene éste, pero ya requieren saber un poco más de 'matemáticas' de lo que el ciudadano normal suele saber. Hoy en día, la lógica de predicados se enseña en las escuelas a niños de diez a trece años y por eso me pareció que no había riesgo en utilizarla (evitando los símbolos innecesarios) también aquí. 

Yo no me fío mucho de lo que se escribe en Wikipedia (y en Internet, en general), no suelo consultar recursos online, sino mis libros, y por eso prefiero no darle direcciones web que yo mismo no he explorado bien, pero, si quiere leer algo fácil sobre el uso de la lógica en el estudio de la 'semántica', un libro bueno, fiable, corto, y muy fácil de leer es el de Jens Allwwod, Lars-Gunnar Andersson y Östen Dahl, _Logic in Linguistics_, un clásico publicado inicialmente en Cambridge University Press en 1977 (y muchas veces desde entonces, también en español). También puede leer Samuel Guttenplan, _The Languages of Logic_, 2nd. ed., Oxford, Blackwell, 1997, otro clásico, aunque menos conocido entre los lingüistas, y, sobre todo, para cuestiones más 'finas' referentes a la negación, la cuantificación, etc., Ernest Lepore, _Meaning and Argument. An Introduction to Logic through Language_, Oxford, Blackwell (mi edición, la primera, es del 2000, pero se habrá reimpreso muchas veces). Todos son fáciles y muy instructivos; el de Allwood es más conciso; el de Lepore contiene capítulos cortos magníficos sobre los problemas más importantes que dificultan una 'traducción' literal de las oraciones del lenguaje natural a esos lenguajes lógicos más exactos. 

No obstante, como la lógica de predicados es algo elemental y de uso generalizado, seguramente hay en la red páginas fiables sobre ella. Hay un recurso online, the Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy, que yo consulto a veces y del que me fío, pero puede que resulte demasiado técnico y le lleve a leer más de lo que necesita; busque Ud. mismo en Google 'lógica matemática', 'lógica de predicados', 'cuantificador', 'forma lógica', 'lógica y semántica' y seguramente aparecerán muchos otros que probablemente basten para tener una primera idea. No creo que nadie se atreva a publicar, ni siquiera online, algo muy disparatado sobre un tema tan bien conocido.

Saludos

S.


----------



## murathison

Hola otra vez Sibutlasi.

Me encanta leer tus respuestas largas a mis preguntas, muchas gracias por tomarte el tiempo. Por favor, si encuentras cualquier error en mi publicación, siempre dímelo 



Sibutlasi said:


> Aparte de que debe escribir 'perdóneme' (en vez de '*perdonéme'), 'usuario' (en vez de '*usario') y elegir de manera consistente entre el uso de cortesía 'Ud.' (= Sie) o el más informal 'tú' (y concordarlos con sus verbos en 3ª/2ª persona), todo lo demás que ha escrito está bien.



¿Cuál forma es más adecuado por este foro en tu opinión? Me gusta usar la forma "tú" más, ¿es adecuado usarla?



> Ese tipo de representación de las oraciones es simplemente 'lógica de predicados con cuantificación', y es el modo tradicional, y el más elemental, de representar la estructura 'semántica' (el significado) de las oraciones desde que Gottlob Frege lo inventó a fines del siglo XIX.



Una pregunta: ¿el siglo XIX se refiere a 1800-1899, como sería en aleman, o a 1900-1999?



> El uso de la lógica de predicados tiene la ventaja respecto a una paráfrasis en lenguaje natural (en español, aquí) de que existe un procedimiento matemático exacto para calcular los significados si* se *los representa de esa manera: la teoría de conjuntos (y funciones).



Entiendo todo lo que quisiste decirme en este parráfo, excepto una cosa: ¿A que/quien se refiere el "se" en negrita? ¿O te equivocabas y sería "se los representan"? Porque entonces yo entendería la gramatica aquí.



> Desde Frege, los lingüistas han desarrollado y aprendido a utilizar lenguajes lógico-matemáticos más potentes y exactos para calcular el significado de las oraciones del lenguaje natural sin las ambigüedades que inevitablemente tiene éste, pero ya requieren saber un poco más de 'matemáticas' de lo que el ciudadano normal suele saber. Hoy en día, la lógica de predicados se enseña en las escuelas a niños de diez a trece años y por eso me pareció que no había riesgo en utilizarla (evitando los símbolos innecesarios) también aquí.



¡Muy interesante! Entonces, si yo entendí correctamente, ¿todos los alumnos en España aprenden esta forma logíca de escribir oraciónes? En Alemania, no creo que se ensañala en ninguna parte.



> Yo no me fío mucho de lo que se escribe en Wikipedia (y en Internet, en general), no suelo consultar recursos online, sino mis libros, y por eso prefiero no darle direcciones web que yo mismo no he explorado bien, pero, si quiere leer algo fácil sobre el uso de la lógica en el estudio de la 'semántica', un libro bueno, fiable, corto, y muy fácil de leer es el de Jens Allwwod, Lars-Gunnar Andersson y Östen Dahl, _Logic in Linguistics_, un clásico publicado inicialmente en Cambridge University Press en 1977 (y muchas veces desde entonces, también en español). También puede leer Samuel Guttenplan, _The Languages of Logic_, 2nd. ed., Oxford, Blackwell, 1997, otro clásico, aunque menos conocido entre los lingüistas, y, sobre todo, para cuestiones más 'finas' referentes a la negación, la cuantificación, etc., Ernest Lepore, _Meaning and Argument. An Introduction to Logic through Language_, Oxford, Blackwell (mi edición, la primera, es del 2000, pero se habrá reimpreso muchas veces). Todos son fáciles y muy instructivos; el de Allwood es más conciso; el de Lepore contiene capítulos cortos magníficos sobre los problemas más importantes que dificultan una 'traducción' literal de las oraciones del lenguaje natural a esos lenguajes lógicos más exactos.



¡Me parece que tienes un interés enorme en el logíco detrás lenguas! Quizás voy a comprar un de los libros que has mencionado. Pero primero, necesito que estudiar más el Español 



> No obstante, como la lógica de predicados es algo elemental y de uso generalizado, seguramente hay en la red páginas fiables sobre ella. Hay un recurso online, the Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy, que yo consulto a veces y del que me fío, pero puede que resulte demasiado técnico y le lleve a leer más de lo que necesita; busque Ud. mismo en Google 'lógica matemática', 'lógica de predicados', 'cuantificador', 'forma lógica', 'lógica y semántica' y seguramente aparecerán muchos otros que probablemente basten para tener una primera idea. No creo que nadie se atreva a publicar, ni siquiera online, algo muy disparatado sobre un tema tan bien conocido.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> S.



¿No se dice "en línea"?

¡Muchas gracias otra vez!


¡Saludos!
murathison


----------



## Sibutlasi

Es un placer, Murathison. Respondo brevemente a sus preguntas.

En cuanto al uso de _Ud_. o _tú_, yo prefiero _Ud. _porque en un foro como éste seguramente hay personas de todas las generaciones, edades, clases sociales, profesiones, niveles de educación, etc., y no me parece justificado un tratamiento de igual a igual a menos que ya haya entre los interlocutores a) una relación de amistad y b) una edad y estatus social equiparables (ambas cosas, no sólo una). Sin embargo, por mi edad y educación, yo soy un hablante 'anticuado'; hoy en día, la mayoría de la gente se 'tutea' incluso si no hay relación alguna de amistad ni se dan unas condiciones de edad y estatus que justifiquen el trato de igual a igual. Los jóvenes se tutean entre sí y tutean a personas de más edad y estatus social sin excepción, prácticamente, y muchas personas muy mayores hoy en día también se tutean - aunque hace una generación no lo habrían hecho - para hablar como la mayoría. Incluso diría que, para la mayoría de los españoles, hoy en día no tutear a los demás ni dejarse tutear por ellos es percibido como indicio de un deseo de 'mantener las distancias' que, en general, resulta antipático a casi todo el mundo. Por tanto, la mayoría de los 'foreros' hispanohablantes seguramente preferirán que Ud. les tutee. No obstante, yo sólo tuteo a niños o adolescentes y a amigos de edad y estatus muy similar al mío; nunca tuteo a una persona de edad o estatus social superior ni, *mucho menos aún*, a alguien de estatus social inferior, tenga éste veinte años o noventa. Por eso, en foros como éste, salvo algún lapsus que puedo haber tenido, en general tampoco tuteo a nadie.

Sí, 'el siglo XIX' significa, como en alemán, el período de 1801 a 1900, y los escritos de Frege sobre lógica de predicados comienzan en 1879 (_Begriffschrift_)  y se extienden hasta 1919 (_Die Verneinung_), aunque lo más importante es de la última década del siglo XIX y de los primeros años del XX.

El _se_ de mi oración _si se los representa de esa manera _es un _se_ 'impersonal' (en realidad un pronombre *personal *genérico de 3ª persona singular que sólo funciona como sujeto y por tanto debe ser considerado nominativo), y es correcto. En cambio, en el mismo contexto, *_si se los representa*n* _sería incorrecto.

En efecto, hace unos años miré con cuidado los programas de matemáticas de toda la enseñanza obligatoria y en varios libros españoles correspondientes a alumnos de entre diez y trece años encontré lecciones introductorias sobre lógica de predicados, lógica de proposiciones y la teoría de conjuntos y funciones necesaria para interpretar sus fórmulas.

Finalmente, sí, en español seguramente debe decirse _en línea_: _online_ es sólo un anglicismo, cada vez más frecuente, que 'se me escapó' a mí también.

Saludos

S.


----------



## murathison

Hola Sibutlasi,



Sibutlasi said:


> En cuanto al uso de _Ud_. o _tú_, yo prefiero _Ud. _porque en un foro como éste seguramente hay personas de todas las generaciones, edades, clases sociales, profesiones, niveles de educación, etc., y no me parece justificado un tratamiento de igual a igual a menos que ya haya entre los interlocutores a) una relación de amistad y b) una edad y estatus social equiparables (ambas cosas, no sólo una). Sin embargo, por mi edad y educación, yo soy un hablante 'anticuado'; hoy en día, la mayoría de la gente se 'tutea' incluso si no hay relación alguna de amistad ni se dan unas condiciones de edad y estatus que justifiquen el trato de igual a igual. Los jóvenes se tutean entre sí y tutean a personas de más edad y estatus social sin excepción, prácticamente, y muchas personas muy mayores hoy en día también se tutean - aunque hace una generación no lo habrían hecho - para hablar como la mayoría. Incluso diría que, para la mayoría de los españoles, hoy en día no tutear a los demás ni dejarse tutear por ellos es percibido como indicio de un deseo de 'mantener las distancias' que, en general, resulta antipático a casi todo el mundo. Por tanto, la mayoría de los 'foreros' hispanohablantes seguramente preferirán que Ud. les tutee. No obstante, yo sólo tuteo a niños o adolescentes y a amigos de edad y estatus muy similar al mío; nunca tuteo a una persona de edad o estatus social superior ni, *mucho menos aún*, a alguien de estatus social inferior, tenga éste veinte años o noventa. Por eso, en foros como éste, salvo algún lapsus que puedo haber tenido, en general tampoco tuteo a nadie.


Creo que es un poco más relajado en Alemania, en mi trabajo por ejemplo todos nos tuteamos. En mi opinión esto crea un humor mejor.
Por favor, acepte usted mis disculpas por haber tutearte antés y propablemente voy a hacerlo otras veces, pero esto no es por falta de respecto, pero muchas veces no pienso sobre esto y tutear es mucho más facíl para mi.



> En efecto, hace unos años miré con cuidado los programas de matemáticas de toda la enseñanza obligatoria y en varios libros españoles correspondientes a alumnos de entre diez y trece años encontré lecciones introductorias sobre lógica de predicados, lógica de proposiciones y la teoría de conjuntos y funciones necesaria para interpretar sus fórmulas.


¡Interesante!

Sus publicaciónes eran muy útiles, muchas gracias.


¡Saludos!
murathison


----------

